# DNS Error while Internet Sharing



## Mario8672 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm using this guide to get my XBox360 onto my network. When I go through the IP test... it works. But then when I try my DNS test, it fails. Which numbers should I put in the DNS in order to get it to work correctly. There are two boxes: primary DNS and secondary DNS.

http://www.joystiq.com/2006/07/17/how-to-share-your-macs-internet-connection-with-your-xbox/


help would be greatly appreciated by me and the xb360 community who all seem to have trouble with this.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 25, 2008)

You have one of two options:

1) Place your Mac's IP address in the primary DNS field.  Ignore the secondary DNS field.
2) Place OpenDNS's records (or some other public DNS records) in the DNS field(s).

A third option would be to leave them blank and have them auto-discover, but sometimes this does not work -- sounds like you've already tried this.


----------



## Mario8672 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Just a quick question though: is my Mac's IP address the IP I would get from a website like www.ipchicken.com/ or would it be the 192.x.x.x.x. number?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 28, 2008)

Well one thing i know is the Windows protocol that the XBox uses needs to have both the XBox and the computer be on the same almost exact clock. I also came across this MacOSXHints article that might help too.


----------



## Mario8672 (Dec 28, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Well one thing i know is the Windows protocol that the XBox uses needs to have both the XBox and the computer be on the same almost exact clock. I also came across this MacOSXHints article that might help too.



Thanks for that link! I'll give it a try once I get my xb360 back up here again.


----------

